# Battlefield Clubhouse



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 25, 2009)

Since there are so many fans of the Battlefield series on TPU I thought it maybe cool to start a clubhouse for them. All versions of Battlefield are welcome discussion here along with rumors, intel, tactics and tweaks. Ill also be adding a desktop section very soon so everyone can display their Battlefield love.

Founder:TheMailMan78

Members:
DrPepper
suraswami
FreedomEclipse
Easy Rhino
angelkiller
scope54
hv43082
AlienIsGOD
Conflict0s
Erocker
hayder.master


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 25, 2009)

what do you mean by desktop section? sorry i sound like a dumbass lol


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 25, 2009)

Count me in  http://gibson.bf2s.com/player/63661366/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 25, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> what do you mean by desktop section? sorry i sound like a dumbass lol



You know those pretty little pictures you have on your screen when you're not playing a game?  FYI member list updated.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 25, 2009)

count me in, tho I am not playing the game anymore.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 26, 2009)

suraswami said:


> count me in, tho I am not playing the game anymore.



Added.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 28, 2009)

http://www.bf2s.com/player/58284711/

yes i know I have been banned & kicked a ton of times....half of those kicks & bans were when i was playing with my clan & they forced TK enough times to get me kicked/banned.

Believe what you want, but give me a jet & I'l make sure I'l fly those 2 bombs right up your ass.


.:EDIT:.

a few of you might have seen a lot talk coming from me about how im so shit hot on aircraft especially jets - I am by far not the best pilot in the world of but i do, do an amazing job of trying to be


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 28, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://www.bf2s.com/player/58284711/
> 
> yes i know I have been banned & kicked a ton of times....half of those kicks & bans were when i was playing with my clan & they forced TK enough times to get me kicked/banned.
> 
> ...



Added. But only if I fly with you.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 28, 2009)

haha, anyone can fly with me so long as they can shoot down choppers with the video missile thing.

as for flying those 2 big seater jets, Im not a huge huge fan since they 'feel' heavier then the standard single seater fighter jets & therefore are less agile & tend to get dominated by single seater jets, but I'l fly anything. id even fly one of them small retardedly fast dune buggys if it had a jet engine.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 29, 2009)

did someone mention updates to battlefield 2? i havnt played that game in 3 years!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 29, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> did someone mention updates to battlefield 2? i havnt played that game in 3 years!


 Yeah the 1.50 patch comes out Sept. 1st. All the expansion packs with the exception of SF will now be free and it will also include 1 new map. Here are the details.



> Features
> Additional support for Windows Vista.
> Added Highway Tampa as a required map.
> Added a new map called Operation Blue Pearl.
> ...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 29, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah the 1.50 patch comes out Sept. 1st. All the expansion packs with the exception of SF will now be free and it will also include 1 new map. Here are the details.



well count me in i guess. if you can get enough people to play BF2 perhaps we would have enough to fill up a chopper and go around owning.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 29, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> well count me in i guess. if you can get enough people to play BF2 perhaps we would have enough to fill up a chopper and go around owning.


Do you know if BF2 supports xfire? I imagine it does. Anyway you've been added.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 29, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do you know if BF2 supports xfire? I imagine it does. Anyway you've been added.



no clue. i usually just talk in game.


----------



## angelkiller (Aug 29, 2009)

Whoooo!! I'm in! http://bf2s.com/player/78467764/

I'm a ground pounder/medic whore. I like going from one flag to the next and killing everyone in between.



Easy Rhino said:


> if you can get enough people to play BF2 perhaps we would have enough to fill up a chopper and go around owning.


Let's do it! 

BF2 supports Xfire. I use it capture all my screenies.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> well count me in i guess. if you can get enough people to play BF2 perhaps we would have enough to fill up a chopper and go around owning.



I call dibs on pilots seat.


----------



## scope54 (Aug 29, 2009)

count me in: http://www.bf2stats.net/player/43339455/

love the battlefield series and im eagerly awaiting bad company 2 for PC


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 29, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I call dibs on pilots seat.



heh i was never a great heli pilot cause i dont use a joystick.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> heh i was never a great heli pilot cause i dont use a joystick.



Im guilty of using a stick - 

first it was a Saitek Evo Force Feedback - I took that back to the shop cuz it stopped working, then It was a Logitech Xtreme 3D pro

but id kill for a Saitek X52 set....

but I did most of my flying via keyboard & mouse  for a long time before i did get the joystick & i had some money to spare so i got one,

im a fake!!! *cries* im only good at flying cuz i have a stick


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 29, 2009)

Players added along with desktops.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 29, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im guilty of using a stick -
> 
> first it was a Saitek Evo Force Feedback - I took that back to the shop cuz it stopped working, then It was a Logitech Xtreme 3D pro
> 
> ...



i was always jealous of the guys who had joysticks cause they could own with the fighter planes. wasnt quite fair if you ask me.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 29, 2009)

X52 jet whore here


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 29, 2009)

im installing bf2 now and it says it has only been tested on winxp 32bit. im running vista 64bit. i wonder what will happen...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i was always jealous of the guys who had joysticks cause they could own with the fighter planes. wasnt quite fair if you ask me.



saying that - there are countless numbers of times where i have gotten into a dog fight with a guy using keyboard & mouse & lost. so yes there is some advantage in using a stick but not as much as you think



DrPepper said:


> X52 jet whore here



I hate you!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 29, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> saying that - there are countless numbers of times where i have gotten into a dog fight with a guy using keyboard & mouse & lost. so yes there is some advantage in using a stick but not as much as you think
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you!



for me, there is nothing more fun than having a group of 6 in a chopper, everyone has headsets, and we fly around from flag to flag owning. im big into games that involve this type of teamwork (which is why i love l4d)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 29, 2009)

game seems to work fine on vista 64bit. however, NOBODY IS PLAYING THIS GAME!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> for me, there is nothing more fun than having a group of 6 in a chopper, everyone has headsets, and we fly around from flag to flag owning. im big into games that involve this type of teamwork (which is why i love l4d)



same here - I have had some really memorable moments in BF2 with my old clan. its great when everyone can work together & Idiots that refuse to take passengers in choppers or jeeps/tanks etc etc are banned - thats another thing that pisses me off in BF2 - there 3/4 spaces inside a jeep/van a guy gets in & drives off leaving the other guys to walk then there were like 3 of them chasing him saying "Hey! I need a ride!!" THAT & the times they stopped vehicles being air dropped onto the aircraft carrier - not that I used it for spawn killing but I use to race other people up n down the runway while waiting for an aircraft to spawn. EA spoiled my fun!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 29, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> same here - I have had some really memorable moments in BF2 with my old clan. its great when everyone can work together & Idiots that refuse to take passengers in choppers or jeeps/tanks etc etc are banned - thats another thing that pisses me off in BF2 - there 3/4 spaces inside a jeep/van a guy gets in & drives off leaving the other guys to walk then there were like 3 of them chasing him saying "Hey! I need a ride!!" THAT & the times they stopped vehicles being air dropped onto the aircraft carrier - not that I used it for spawn killing but I use to race other people up n down the runway while waiting for an aircraft to spawn. EA spoiled my fun!!



it has been soooooo long since ive played this game. the memories are flooding back!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> it has been soooooo long since ive played this game. the memories are flooding back!



I played it for 10mins during Beta1 then never went back to it due to the conflict between the flight controls & that new fangled flight controller their trying to support. then i upgraded from Vista to Win7 & never reinstalled the game till now - im just waiting for the 1.50Final patch before i start playing.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 29, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> saying that - there are countless numbers of times where i have gotten into a dog fight with a guy using keyboard & mouse & lost. so yes there is some advantage in using a stick but not as much as you think
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you!



I love keyboard and mouser's when jet whoring  especially if they have a j10.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I love keyboard and mouser's when jet whoring  especially if they have a j10.



theres something about being soaring through the air that really gets my juices going, being a foot soldier is cool but 1 thing I love the most about BF2 is flying.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 29, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> theres something about being soaring through the air that really gets my juices going, being a foot soldier is cool but 1 thing I love the most about BF2 is flying.



Yeah I love being a blackhawk pilot even though I get footall points unless they mirculously kill someone with it's peashooter. Just getting a decent squad and dropping them off say where the enemies main vehicle spawns and if they die they respawn on me.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 29, 2009)

btw, im going to install the bf2 server on my linux box.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> btw, im going to install the bf2 server on my linux box.



Dibs on admin rights!


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, i have both BF2 and BF 2142.

But there both uninstalled, haven't played them in years.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 29, 2009)

ok i had to install the 1.4 patch (DUH) and then i had to update punkbuster. on tuesday the 1.5 patch comes out which should fix all the bugs for vista 64bit.  im having trouble finding the linux server files for 1.4. gamerhell has a link to it but it is actuall the 1.02 version...


----------



## erocker (Aug 29, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Well, i have both BF2 and BF 2142.
> 
> But there both uninstalled, haven't played them in years.



Me too. I'm also waiting to hear some feedback on the new patch so I'm not wasting my time.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 29, 2009)

looks like a decent amount of players running the 1.4 version. the 1.5 patch due out soon is definately generating people to come back to the game. now i just need to find the server files!!!! help!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> looks like a decent amount of players running the 1.4 version. the 1.5 patch due out soon is definately generating people to come back to the game. now i just need to find the server files!!!! help!



Im coming back!! terminator did it & so will i!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 29, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im coming back!! terminator did it & so will i!



hey can you get antialiasing to work?? for some reason i cannot. also, my mic doesnt seem to work on my headset.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey can you get antialiasing to work?? for some reason i cannot. also, my mic doesnt seem to work on my headset.



even if it doesnt it wont matter - Ive forced AA on in my ATi CCC settings, Im not too sure about the mic.

I havent started my game up yet - Ive got 1.41 installed but i dont want to play with out native widescreen support (bleh)


----------



## hv43082 (Aug 29, 2009)

Count me in for both BF2 and BF2142.  Yes, people are still playing those games.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 29, 2009)

Im up for some BF2142...gotta find my acct info first and install but i miss the titan maps OOO


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2009)

I wonder if Knife & Pistol servers still exist


----------



## hv43082 (Aug 29, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> even if it doesnt it wont matter - Ive forced AA on in my ATi CCC settings, Im not too sure about the mic.
> 
> I havent started my game up yet - Ive got 1.41 installed but i dont want to play with out native widescreen support (bleh)



Try this fix.  I just found out about it last night.  Worked wonderfully


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 29, 2009)

hv43082 said:


> Try this fix.  I just found out about it last night.  Worked wonderfully



Ive just read about punkbuster banning people for using that


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 29, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive just read about punkbuster banning people for using that



It's approved by pb.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 29, 2009)

To everyone wondering here are a few things I can confirm.

1. BF2 will in fact run on Vista 64x.
2. The latest update as of today is 1.41. Not 1.40. If you run anything including the 1.50 beta patch you will not find any servers.
3. Any setting can be adjusted and or forced in the config file including AA support.

Also new players added and did anyone like the desktops I added?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Also new players added and did anyone like the desktops I added?



that corsair brings back memories. but i was more of a P-51 Mustang man myself


----------



## ov2rey (Aug 30, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> To everyone wondering here are a few things I can confirm.
> 
> 1. BF2 will in fact run on Vista 64x.
> 2. The latest update as of today is 1.41. Not 1.40. If you run anything including the 1.50 beta patch you will not find any servers.
> ...



when is patch 1.5 release?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 30, 2009)

ov2rey said:


> when is patch 1.5 release?



It will be out September 1st


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2009)

well the server is running but unfortunately it is for an older version. as far as i know EA has not released a linux version for 1.4 so screw EA. unless there is a way to autoupdate the last linux dediserver config


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2009)

hey! the server is up! it isnt on linux, but it is running on win7 virtual server on my linux box...you might not find it in server listing so make sure you connect to ip...

98.117.251.141

port:16567

come play!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey! the server is up! it isnt on linux, but it is running on win7 virtual server on my linux box...you might not find it in server listing so make sure you connect to ip...
> 
> 98.117.251.141
> 
> ...



1.41?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 1.41?



sorry i jus t had it down. it is up now.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2009)

give me a sec, Im just getting my stick ready


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2009)

password??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2009)

sorry my bad, it asked for MY username & password - proves how long ive not played the game


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2009)

I cant connect :S


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2009)

im sorry, punkbuster is fail. it will not update the files and even if i manually do it something goes wrong. im gonna work on it.


----------



## Conflict0s (Aug 30, 2009)

I would like to join as well please. http://bf2s.com/player/126520611/
I haven't played for a while but come September 1st I am starting again.
I am mainly a medic but love to snipe and I am a pretty good shot on the camera missile.
I used to own 3 servers on BF2 but only for around 2 months.
And thanks for the desktop shots. Would love if they were in 1920x1080 though


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2009)

im not sure what the problem is with all the old server files. i am hoping that when 1.5 comes out they will have a freshly updated linux server for it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2009)

I dunno if this helps but >><< so info on how to run a 1.5 beta server. if you havent already seen it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2009)

eh, that looks like a mess. i will wait until tuesday.


----------



## erocker (Aug 30, 2009)

Installing game now. Add me to the list, and please go easy on me, I was never good at this game.


----------



## hv43082 (Aug 30, 2009)

erocker said:


> Installing game now. Add me to the list, and please go easy on me, I was never good at this game.



I am going to defib you!  BTW do we have a server?


----------



## ZakkWylde (Aug 30, 2009)

BF1942 and DC mod FTW!!!! played that right up till cod4 came out, still jump on occasionally


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 30, 2009)

can i sign in this clubhouse , im player of BF from the old times and still playing BF2 and trying most BF2 patches and modes
thanx


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2009)

Rhinosaurus - whats the status on that server?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 30, 2009)

New players added.

Anyway I played BF2:SF last night and got throughly raped. I'm really looking forward to the update fixing the hit boxes. I shot this guy point blank with a RPK and got knifed.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Rhinosaurus - whats the status on that server?



down until they send out the 1.5 server patch!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> down until they send out the 1.5 server patch!



awwww   I was looking forward to joining in for some TPU suprise butseks 

(I could join in TPU L4D games but i cant stand Vs mode on that game)

I hope they do release the 1.5 patch. secondly I just realised - your server wont be ranked will it? since you gotta pay for that or something


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> awwww   I was looking forward to joining in for some TPU suprise butseks
> 
> (I could join in TPU L4D games but i cant stand Vs mode on that game)
> 
> I hope they do release the 1.5 patch. secondly I just realised - your server wont be ranked will it? since you gotta pay for that or something



that is a good question. im actually looking into it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2009)

man i am so gutted that the server didnt work lol x_x I was so looking forward to getting back into the game, I dont want to play unless I have at least i have 1 friend with voice comms with me


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 31, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> man i am so gutted that the server didnt work lol x_x I was so looking forward to getting back into the game, I dont want to play unless I have at least i have 1 friend with voice comms with me



well pick a server if you are on later tonight and i will join


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> well pick a server if you are on later tonight and i will join



do you use Xfire?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 31, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> do you use Xfire?



nah. let's play now! before TPU goes down again!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2009)

sorry bud, Im gonna be off soon, can barely keep my eyes open since its 3.18am here


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2009)

My apologies rhino, despite saying i was gonna go to bed I ended up staying awake. the time zones are gonna make it a real bitch to get game time together. if possible Id like to get a few games in from 12am-3am. & the problem is its 5.30am here & its 12.30am where you are. so if you look at it, the best time for a few games while i can still keep my eyes open is around 5pm EDT


----------



## angelkiller (Aug 31, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the best time for a few games while i can still keep my eyes open is around 5pm EDT


I'm in, if you don't mind.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 31, 2009)

im go try to change my internet provider soon to make me play with you guys online , guys is 1mbit/128mbit is enough to play BF2 online


----------



## erocker (Aug 31, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> im go try to change my internet provider soon to make me play with you guys online , guys is 1mbit/128mbit is enough to play BF2 online



It should be for BF2. Hopefully the pings will be good.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> im go try to change my internet provider soon to make me play with you guys online , guys is 1mbit/128mbit is enough to play BF2 online



you can pay under £15-20 for a 8Mb connection here in the UK. I think in some cases its going as low as £8


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 31, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you can pay under £15-20 for a 8Mb connection here in the UK. I think in some cases its going as low as £8



hayder.master is from Iraq. The fact he has internet is a miracle. Don't rub in what you may have man. Just be glad he can join us.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> hayder.master is from Iraq. The fact he has internet is a miracle. Don't rub in what you may have man. Just be glad he can join us.



sorry, I wasnt aware of the restrictions imposed on the internets over there.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 31, 2009)

I am playing Battlefield 2 . KebecWolf as nickname. I,m a freaking heavy machine gunner...watch out ! I used to put down Drones, planes and choppers with the machine gun


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 31, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> im go try to change my internet provider soon to make me play with you guys online , guys is 1mbit/128mbit is enough to play BF2 online



id say that is most likely enough to get a decent ping to some east coast US servers. the game doesnt require too much bandwidth which is nice


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 31, 2009)

Where's the 1.5 patch?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 31, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Where's the 1.5 patch?



comes out tomorrow (tuesday)


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll get BF2 in the following days here, I've currently got 2142. 

I usually whored myself with the infantry/medic class in 2142, so I'll probably stick to either of the two while I learn. I am, however, not bad with all the other classes in 2142, so I'll likely fill holes as needed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 31, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I'll get BF2 in the following days here, I've currently got 2142.
> 
> I usually whored myself with the infantry/medic class in 2142, so I'll probably stick to either of the two while I learn. I am, however, not bad with all the other classes in 2142, so I'll likely fill holes as needed.



Welcome aboard El Fiendo. I'm glad you're going to join up.


----------



## toastem2004 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thats awesome that this game is living again. Even better for me, i olny bought the main game for $10, and now i get the expansions for free. back in the day (makes me sound so old) i was the transport pilot for my clan. load it up and a drop a squad or two around the map. flag being overrun, they call us in, we evac and head up and take another point behind enemy lines.

i'll load up the game tonight, so count me in!


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 31, 2009)

toastem...just look at Call of duty 1   its still alive and having full of mods huys with low power computers can afford to have fun with those older game


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 31, 2009)

MohawkAngel said:


> toastem...just look at Call of duty 1   its still alive and having full of mods huys with low power computers can afford to have fun with those older game



speaking of which, I have been playing a bit of that LOL

first time i played it since I dropped the game in 2005 to go play BF2


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 2, 2009)

just got the server up and running!!!!

98.117.251.141:16567

we need to organize a time to play!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

I wonder if people will keep 1.41 servers running... -__-; I want to play but my game wont work with 1.50


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 2, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I wonder if people will keep 1.41 servers running... -__-; I want to play but my game wont work with 1.50



huh?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 2, 2009)

i have to admit this patch has revived my love for this game. we need to get some guys together tonight and play! i am thinking 10:30 PM Eastern Time. what say you!?


----------



## erocker (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh I'm in, though I'm obviously a n00b with this game. This patch is great, the game does look and play much better.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i have to admit this patch has revived my love for this game. we need to get some guys together tonight and play! i am thinking 10:30 PM Eastern Time. what say you!?



Id love to join, but your 10.30pm will be my 4.30am -__-


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 2, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Id love to join, but your 10.30pm will be my 4.30am -__-



 well i am flexible so pick a time!!!


----------



## stuartpb (Sep 2, 2009)

I would love a game with you guys, I have played BF2 for ages now, and 2142.

http://bf2s.com/player/44332633/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah Im down to play with you guys too, been ages and I'm gonna be rusty.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> well i am flexible so pick a time!!!



well tyring to be considerate here - I usually start playing around 11pm -4am, so keep in mind that im 5hours ahead of you. so the ideal time for me if we wanna get some games in would be from 6Pm EST onwards which might not be ideal for everyone.

but please dont feel that you have to reschedule your playing time on my account. its great if you guys can all get together for some fun.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 2, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well tyring to be considerate here - I usually start playing around 11pm -4am, so keep in mind that im 5hours ahead of you. so the ideal time for me if we wanna get some games in would be from 6Pm EST onwards which might not be ideal for everyone.
> 
> but please dont feel that you have to reschedule your playing time on my account. its great if you guys can all get together for some fun.



i can do 6PM eastern but not tonight.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

well if i see some people on your server, I'l join up. if the lag aint too bad


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 2, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well if i see some people on your server, I'l join up. if the lag aint too bad



btw, the server name is "Easy Rhino's BF2 Server" 

the only way you can see it is if you uncheck ranked and populated. i cannot run a ranked server as EA are a bunch of facists who control the entire system. i dont blame them, i am just saying... it is running punkbuster however.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> btw, the server name is "Easy Rhino's BF2 Server"
> 
> the only way you can see it is if you uncheck ranked and populated. i cannot run a ranked server as EA are a bunch of facists who control the entire system. i dont blame them, i am just saying... it is running punkbuster however.



yeah i got  it on my favorites list already. shame about the ranking. are all weapons unlocked??


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 2, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah i got  it on my favorites list already. shame about the ranking. are all weapons unlocked??



i have globalunlocks set to 1 so i guess so but i dont know if it not being ranked somehow restricts it. IMO, EA is really screwing over the little guy with their ranking rules. to be a ranked server you have to fufill a bunch of requirements by EA which include setting up 10 free ranked servers for 1 year. think of the small game server companys out there which would suffer if they did this.  and it isnt worth it for me to pay $80 a month for a 64 player ranked server when i can host a 64 man server on my 20mbit connection for free...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

yeah, I always knew they were charging a high price to get the server ranked - dont worry, If its global unlocks it should be fine.

if a ton of people do flock back to BF2 & we manage to get a little community going, you might be take some donations towards server costs, who knows anyway.

at least everyones game is working (to some extent) so we're not limited on which server we want to play on. though, your server would benefit from more activity if it was ranked.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 3, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i have globalunlocks set to 1 so i guess so but i dont know if it not being ranked somehow restricts it. IMO, EA is really screwing over the little guy with their ranking rules. to be a ranked server you have to fufill a bunch of requirements by EA which include setting up 10 free ranked servers for 1 year. think of the small game server companys out there which would suffer if they did this.  and it isnt worth it for me to pay $80 a month for a 64 player ranked server when i can host a 64 man server on my 20mbit connection for free...



im typing from a wii so forgive me if im short. 80 bucks a month seems high. u sure?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> im typing from a wii so forgive me if im short. 80 bucks a month seems high. u sure?



positive. the better servers are around $100


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> It should be for BF2. Hopefully the pings will be good.




thanx a lot my dear friend im gonna join with people in play soon 


FreedomEclipse said:


> you can pay under £15-20 for a 8Mb connection here in the UK. I think in some cases its going as low as £8


 haha  £15-20 for a 8Mb , im in iraq i pay 60$ for this connection and this speed only i have it from 9 pm GMT to 3 am GMT and the other times connection speed is 64/16



TheMailMan78 said:


> hayder.master is from Iraq. The fact he has internet is a miracle. Don't rub in what you may have man. Just be glad he can join us.



thanx my brother 



Easy Rhino said:


> id say that is most likely enough to get a decent ping to some east coast US servers. the game doesnt require too much bandwidth which is nice



thanx my dear friend


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 3, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> btw, the server name is "Easy Rhino's BF2 Server"
> 
> the only way you can see it is if you uncheck ranked and populated. i cannot run a ranked server as EA are a bunch of facists who control the entire system. i dont blame them, i am just saying... it is running punkbuster however.



I don't see your server


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 3, 2009)

guys anyone try 1.5 patch yet


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 3, 2009)

SirJangly said:


> I don't see your server



my server is up 24/7 !!! i think my ISP just took a crap on me tho. check again!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2009)

I was playing for a bit last night - Karkland with a full house of 64 players - the game really takes some getting use to - stuff like being able to run & strafe left or right is something we take for granted......


----------



## erocker (Sep 3, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> stuff like being able to run & strafe left or right is something we take for granted......



That's what I'm missin.  When I play it goes like this:

Spawn--->Headshot--->Dead
Spawn--->Headshot--->Dead
Spawn--->Headshot--->Dead
Spawn--->Headshot--->Dead
Spawn--->Make it to cover--->Defibbed
Spawn--->Headshot--->Dead
Spawn--->Headshot--->Dead
Spawn--->Headshot--->Dead
Spawn--->Headshot--->Dead
Spawn--->Get in plane--->Death
Spawn--->Headshot--->Dead
Spawn--->Headshot--->Dead
etc...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> That's what I'm missin.  When I play it goes like this:
> 
> Spawn--->Headshot--->Dead
> Spawn--->Headshot--->Dead
> ...


You need to squad up man. That lone wolf shit don't work in BF2


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 3, 2009)

Wait till I show up and get all lone wolf on you. You'll change your tune.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Wait till I show up and get all lone wolf on you. You'll change your tune.



HAHA I was about to say the same thing myself!! GJ man


----------



## erocker (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You need to squad up man. That lone wolf shit don't work in BF2



I was in a squad with Easy Rhino except he was drunk, when I would spawn on him he'd just be sitting there wading in the water. Lol. The snipers knew it, they would just let him live and kill the spawner. We did infiltrate the US carrier by landing the large helicopter on it, however minutes later a F-16 landed a perfectly placed bomb directly in my left eye.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 3, 2009)

I just wish I could show you all my hover tank skills. I love hover tanks.


----------



## erocker (Sep 3, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I just wish I could show you all my hover tank skills. I love hover tanks.



I'm thinking of installing 2142 again too, I'm much better with that game.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 3, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I just wish I could show you all my hover tank skills. I love hover tanks.





erocker said:


> I'm thinking of installing 2142 again too, I'm much better with that game.



You guys should. If yall do I will. This is a BF clubhouse not a BF2 clubhouse


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You guys should. If yall do I will. This is a BF clubhouse not a BF2 clubhouse



I dont have that game :shadedshu


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You guys should. If yall do I will. This is a BF clubhouse not a BF2 clubhouse



i never owned it but did play it online for a few weeks when it first came out. it was pretty fun i guess. erocker and i are terrible at bf2.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2009)

I was ace at bf2.... but im sucking hard right now - still need to get use to how the game handles


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 4, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was ace at bf2.... but im sucking hard right now - still need to get use to how the game handles



I don't think the accuracy of the guns are very consistent, and no, I don't run and spray.  I am referring to when you are prone and take single shots.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2009)

well who knows whats gonna happen - there might be a 1.6 patch released to fix problems that the 1.5 messed up. there are still a lot of bugs


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 4, 2009)

hey let's get organized!!! let's play now!!!! ill find us a server!!!

OK!!! go to the =BIB= cars + infantry + transport heli server!!!!


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 4, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey let's get organized!!! let's play now!!!! ill find us a server!!!
> 
> OK!!! go to the =BIB= cars + infantry + transport heli server!!!!



I will be on in about 2 hours.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey let's get organized!!! let's play now!!!! ill find us a server!!!
> 
> OK!!! go to the =BIB= cars + infantry + transport heli server!!!!



I just joined n saw you got kicked lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 4, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey let's get organized!!! let's play now!!!! ill find us a server!!!
> 
> SCRATCH THAT!!!!! YOU CANT USE ANY VEHICLES BUT THE TRANSPORTS...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 4, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I just joined n saw you got kicked lol



ok i am back!!!!!!! join the above server!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2009)

be there in a few mins


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2009)

the above server?  the same server or their other =bib= server??


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 4, 2009)

Im ready. what server?


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't like that BIB server, too many restrictions


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2009)

I posted some install directions for anybody having problems reinstalling the game. I hope this helps someone.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1542797&postcount=169


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 8, 2009)

I was hoping to join your club, although it doesn't seem to be too active lately.  Just bought BF2 on 10/6, downloaded it, and felt like a real jerk when I found out Operation Flashpoint was released on the same day for only $10 more.  Oh well, still been having some fun with this one.


----------



## angelkiller (Oct 8, 2009)

We should really get some TPU people together and play. I don't care when or where. As long as they allow hopping... (kinda a habit now)

Forum tag? How about [TPU]


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 9, 2009)

So, my mic works fine in windows (7 RC 7100) I can record sound, set it up in the control panel, but it isn't recognized by BF 2.  I have tried the voice setup app in the BF 2 directory and it won't even pick up any sound to set up my thresholds.  Anyway, I was hoping some of you had some ideas.  I bought my copy from Steam, and it didn't come with a damn manual PDF (another sore spot), so I am kind of screwed.

Anyway, usually play on the Texas Teamplayers, Soverign Forces, or Turd Furgeson's servers.  Hope to see some of you around.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

Bad Company 2 Beta in less than a week! I wanna see some screenshots soldiers!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Bad Company 2 Beta in less than a week! I wanna see some screenshots soldiers!



so if i buy it now from steam before the beta starts i can play the beta? also, is it dx11?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> so if i buy it now from steam before the beta starts i can play the beta? also, is it dx11?



Yup! You have  a DX11 card?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yup! You have  a DX11 card?



no, but im guessing i can play in dx10 mode and then when i do get a fermi i will be able to play in dx11.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 26, 2010)

whose gearing up for BC2?? a friend showed me some youtube clips & my god I have an erection the size of mars. I want it now!


----------



## TIGR (Jan 29, 2010)

You can count me in. Preordered and I'll be playing the beta in a few hours!


----------



## Frizz (Mar 6, 2010)

Count me in just downloaded from steam and is 100% ready to go.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 7, 2010)

We should make a ranking board on the front page of this or something.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 7, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Where's the 1.5 patch?


That patch is cool. It has widescreen support and no disk to play the game is needed. Meaning you can run it on all your computers and not have to swap disks. I already had all the versions so that part wasn't a big deal. Fileplanet has it. That is about the fastest download.


----------

